# Please recommend psu and ups for my system built. !!!



## chetan.g (Sep 16, 2014)

My current configuration is:

i7 4790k

ASUS Maximus Hero VII Hero

8 gb ram

2 TB Hard disk + 250 GB SSD

graphics : zontac gtx 750 ti 2gb (PLANNING TO UPGRADE TO GTX 780 TI)

------- my current PSU is 600 W cooler master.

Kindly recommend is my current PSU is enough or should I buy greater than 600 W. Also recommend a good UPS for my system which can give back up time more than 30 mins (In my view APC BR 1000G - kindly provide feedback shal I go with it or do some more research)

It would be very kind of you to please guide me in this.

Thanks..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 16, 2014)

Which Coolermaster 600W???


----------



## chetan.g (Sep 17, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> Which Coolermaster 600W???



Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus - 600W Power Supply

- - - Updated - - -

no feedback ??


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 17, 2014)

for the current config, your current PSU is fine. But if you add 780Ti, get Seasonic SII12 ~ 6k and get APC 1100VA ~ 5.5k

on a side note, don't add 780Ti, get GTX 980/990


----------



## chetan.g (Sep 18, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> for the current config, your current PSU is fine. But if you add 780Ti, get Seasonic SII12 ~ 6k and get APC 1100VA ~ 5.5k
> 
> on a side note, don't add 780Ti, get GTX 980/990



Thanks aditya for the feedback .. just wanted to know: my cpu is 4790 K , shall I proceed with the stock cooler and stock thermal paste OR shall I buy one from outside (Especially thermal paste)
My Cabinet is mid tower size and is of cooler master.


----------



## chetan.g (Sep 20, 2014)

please comment .. help


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 20, 2014)

You can add an aftermarket cooler if you oc or if run CPU intensive tasks for long hours. For normal gaming and usage its not needed.


----------



## sagar123 (Sep 20, 2014)

maybe buy higher end of ups . apc BR1500G-IN or buy apc 1000 br . both are amzing . i dnt knw abt technical stuff and all tht much but its better to be buy higher end model with extra features . it is costly but worth it .


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 20, 2014)

sagar123 said:


> maybe buy higher end of ups . apc BR1500G-IN or buy apc 1000 br . both are amzing . i dnt knw abt technical stuff and all tht much but its better to be buy higher end model with extra features . it is costly but worth it .



Damn.


----------



## chetan.g (Sep 20, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> You can add an aftermarket cooler if you oc or if run CPU intensive tasks for long hours. For normal gaming and usage its not needed.





sagar123 said:


> maybe buy higher end of ups . apc BR1500G-IN or buy apc 1000 br . both are amzing . i dnt knw abt technical stuff and all tht much but its better to be buy higher end model with extra features . it is costly but worth it .



Thanks for the feedback guys ..


----------

